# My Barb tank.



## F1_Cobra (Nov 8, 2009)

Heres a few pics of my Barbs...I love these guys....I currently have Tigers, Greens, and Albino's, but would like to have some Black Barbs I saw recently that I really liked.

I discovered our little auto focus point-n-shoot camera has an "underwater" setting on it and after a bit of playing with it I found it takes pretty decent pics of the aquarium, and the colors stay pretty true to life when you can get it to focus on what you want....lol. The camera is a Fujifilm FinePix A805 8.3mp unit that the wife won at last years company christmas party and we've been pretty happy with its performance.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi F1_Cobra,

Nice pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Trusty (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow, nice coloring.


----------

